# My 4month old vizsla goes crazy an hour before going to sleep



## lucy2005 (Oct 16, 2020)

In NEED OF HELP!! We have a new vizsla pup who is kind and calm throughout the day, and I would say sleeps around. But when it gets to 7pm his crazy inner madness comes out. We go on walks 3 times a day and have a big back garden where he runs around. An hour before he goes to sleep he goes crazy. He starts biting everything and everyone. Runs around the house, is hitting into stuff and the biting won’t stop. We try to train him but when this comes there is no stopping him and he literally looks like he is about to eat us. Please if there are any tips to help we would be grateful.


----------



## cqautomatic (Oct 16, 2020)

The exact same thing is happening with our 3 month old. It is pretty wild and my hands look like they have been in a fist fight from all the biting. I can at least let you know you are not alone. I am just as interested in ways to redirect this behavior.


----------



## lucy2005 (Oct 16, 2020)

Thank you, at least we know we aren’t the only ones


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The zoomies before they crash, and fall asleep is normal. It's kind of the Vizsla witching hour.
It's like a tired little kid, that doesn't know what to do with themselves.


----------



## Jreyesmetcalfe (Oct 17, 2020)

We have the same problem with our 12 week old Vizsla... I try and stay away from her and redirect with toys but my arms also look like they have been through war, she’s bitten my lip, ear and nose... i’m hoping she will grow out of it soon...


----------



## Kazi (Jun 8, 2020)

lucy2005 said:


> In NEED OF HELP!! We have a new vizsla pup who is kind and calm throughout the day, and I would say sleeps around. But when it gets to 7pm his crazy inner madness comes out. We go on walks 3 times a day and have a big back garden where he runs around. An hour before he goes to sleep he goes crazy. He starts biting everything and everyone. Runs around the house, is hitting into stuff and the biting won’t stop. We try to train him but when this comes there is no stopping him and he literally looks like he is about to eat us. Please if there are any tips to help we would be grateful.





Jreyesmetcalfe said:


> We have the same problem with our 12 week old Vizsla... I try and stay away from her and redirect with toys but my arms also look like they have been through war, she’s bitten my lip, ear and nose... i’m hoping she will grow out of it soon...


I’m no expert but I have a 6 month Vizsla Reggie who did exactly the same around that age. I literally tried everything to stop it with limited success. It was like he was possessed although unfortunately for us it wasn’t just saved for the witching hour ! I have no other advice other than it will pass, Reggie is no longer biting and is actually much calmer at night now after a busy day. We still have moments where he will nip but he responds to a firm ‘no’. The forum helped as I read many others who experienced similar so I Hope it helps u feel reassured.


----------



## lucy2005 (Oct 16, 2020)

Kazi said:


> I’m no expert but I have a 6 month Vizsla Reggie who did exactly the same around that age. I literally tried everything to stop it with limited success. It was like he was possessed although unfortunately for us it wasn’t just saved for the witching hour ! I have no other advice other than it will pass, Reggie is no longer biting and is actually much calmer at night now after a busy day. We still have moments where he will nip but he responds to a firm ‘no’. The forum helped as I read many others who experienced similar so I Hope it helps u feel reassured.


thank you, you have really given us hope


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

Sounds normal! At around 6 months it got better with our first pup.
#2 is just starting to rev up the wildness, so we have accouple of months of he ll.

It will get better!


----------



## apazmany (Jan 24, 2020)

lucy2005 said:


> In NEED OF HELP!! We have a new vizsla pup who is kind and calm throughout the day, and I would say sleeps around. But when it gets to 7pm his crazy inner madness comes out. We go on walks 3 times a day and have a big back garden where he runs around. An hour before he goes to sleep he goes crazy. He starts biting everything and everyone. Runs around the house, is hitting into stuff and the biting won’t stop. We try to train him but when this comes there is no stopping him and he literally looks like he is about to eat us. Please if there are any tips to help we would be grateful.


Ours did this a few times when we slacked off walking him off leash in the evening. More exercise will eliminate this behavior. I started to take our 5 months old male to a golf course every evening when they were closed during Covid. 30-45 min of retreiving 150 yard shots got him tired enough so he went to sleep right after we got home.


----------



## Vpup4me (Jul 7, 2020)

lucy2005 said:


> In NEED OF HELP!! We have a new vizsla pup who is kind and calm throughout the day, and I would say sleeps around. But when it gets to 7pm his crazy inner madness comes out. We go on walks 3 times a day and have a big back garden where he runs around. An hour before he goes to sleep he goes crazy. He starts biting everything and everyone. Runs around the house, is hitting into stuff and the biting won’t stop. We try to train him but when this comes there is no stopping him and he literally looks like he is about to eat us. Please if there are any tips to help we would be grateful.


We have the same issue with our 11 week old V girl. Her bedtime is 10ish, and sometime between 7 - 8 she becomes a devil dog. This past week we have had success with crating her for 15 - 20 minutes. She complains for 1 - 2 minutes and then rests quietly. This seems to calm her down for the rest of the night. Not sure why it works or how long it will work, but we are grateful for the current peace.


----------



## The Leo (Oct 19, 2020)

My pup is 11 weeks and he always like this since day one I have him (around 9weeks)...I didn't know at first, he throw more bites when he is tired and need a nap / sleep but he won't go to the crate / settle down and have sleep by himself.
Now when I see him being too crazy, I know it's time for bed / crate time! (My breaks time 👏)


----------



## red106 (Oct 30, 2020)

I just got my 10 month old V a couple weeks ago and have been rigorous as possible about her exercise routine. we do play fetch in the house regularly but its in control. she's gotten 'psycho zoomies' a couple of times and it is a little unnerving. I've been trying to watch her food amounts and time of feeding very closely as i have a hunch that just the right balance of too much food and not quite enough exercise is what triggers that extra burst of energy. I dialed back her food ever so slightly and fed her dinner before the dog park instead of after and that seems to be working so far


----------



## red106 (Oct 30, 2020)

red106 said:


> I just got my 10 month old V a couple weeks ago and have been rigorous as possible about her exercise routine. we do play fetch in the house regularly but its in control. she's gotten 'psycho zoomies' a couple of times and it is a little unnerving. I've been trying to watch her food amounts and time of feeding very closely as i have a hunch that just the right balance of too much food and not quite enough exercise is what triggers that extra burst of energy. I dialed back her food ever so slightly and fed her dinner before the dog park instead of after and that seems to be working so far


I also saw in another thread someone mention that they put their dog in the bath and that calms the dog. otherwise i think you just have to let them run it out. i try to move things i dont want wrecked out of her way!


----------



## Luna21 (May 29, 2021)

My vizsla Luna did the exact same thing.. please don’t worry it’s completely normal. It’s the excess energy coming out just like child really! Luna still has random zoomies in the garden (she’s 8 months now) but the crazy ones in the house and the biting and barking stopped around 6months old. It gets better don’t worry!! 😋


----------



## rubicon (Dec 9, 2019)

AFAIK they all do that until they hit puberty. Then it’s a different set of quirks, but at least the zombies stop! My almost two year old doesn’t do that anymore.


----------

